# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Pics of my black and white Spider!!!

## sho220

Well...a drawing of my Spider.  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

:Good Job:  That's awesome! You have quite some talent...

----------


## sho220

Thanks!

----------


## Emilio

Man you are talented you could probably start selling your drawing's.

----------


## joepythons

That is one sweet drawing  :Rock on:

----------


## Ginevive

Gorgeous art there.. I love realistic art/realism in general.

----------


## JLC

Beautiful!! Very impressive!!

----------


## sho220

Thanks everyone! It's the first pen and ink drawing I've done in years. It was a nice change from Oils. Also my first attempt at anything "herp" related.

----------


## steveo

:Cool:  thats one amazing piece art right there dude i love it  :Smile:

----------


## mmchoppers

That is some very nice shading. I also love the way you show the scales.

----------


## sho220

What's a Spider without a web?

----------


## basuca

wow nice!!

----------


## Spaniard

I give it a ten.

----------


## piranhaking

AMAZING drawing.  Ive done a little (very little) pen and ink, and its hard to imagine what goes into that even if you have done it before.  I really like the web you added.  Looks nice, and is kinda sneaky, because a non-herp person more than likely wouldnt catch the point there.  By the way, was it a female you were drawing?

----------


## sho220

> AMAZING drawing. Ive done a little (very little) pen and ink, and its hard to imagine what goes into that even if you have done it before. I really like the web you added. Looks nice, and is kinda sneaky, because a non-herp person more than likely wouldnt catch the point there. By the way, was it a female you were drawing?


Thanks! He's my male spider "Floyd", named after Pink Floyd  :Smile:  

My male Pastel is "Syd" named after Syd Barrett, the founder of The Pink Floyd  :Very Happy:

----------


## ZEKESMOM

That is a beautiful drawing!

----------


## snake_lady83

Beautiful snake!  And awsome drawing.   :Smile:  :Rock on:

----------


## djslurp1200

I like how they were named after the members of pink floyd. One of the greatest rock bands of all time. I may be 21 but i know music


 :Rock on:

----------


## Freakie_frog

I want a copy

----------


## MedusasOwl

Beautiful job!!  I love the nice touch of the web too, good stuff!! 

 :Sweeet:  :Rock on:  :Tip of the Hat:

----------


## Nate

wow.....wow..................   :Surprised:

----------


## djslurp1200

Yeah, that is a beautiful picture! love the detail!


Thank you for letting us see your art!

draw some more haha

----------


## sho220

Next one may be in oils. Pen & ink is very unforgiving and kinda' stressing. If you mess up or smug the ink or make any kind of mistake, it's there for good. If you mess up in oils, you wipe it off or paint over it... :Very Happy: 

And thanks for all the compliments! :Smile:

----------

